# Inside-Out Challenge Voting



## trc65 (Jun 28, 2020)

As they say in Chicago, vote early and vote often!

Thanks to all who competed in the challenge, great projects from everyone!

Voting is open to everyone, not just participants in the challenge.

Voting will close Tuesday June 30 8:00pm central time.

I think I've got everyone's picture(s) with the correct name, but if you notice any errors or omissions, let me know.


@Barb























@TimR

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Jun 28, 2020)

@Steve in VA 















@The100road 
















@barry richardson 







@Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Jun 28, 2020)

@Bob Ireland 







@trc65 















@William Tanner

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2020)

Great selection on this challenge. Well done lady and gents...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 28, 2020)

Hard to choose from all the great jobs

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tony (Jun 29, 2020)

Great job everyone, thanks for doing this one Tim, excellent challenge!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Maverick (Jun 29, 2020)

Good job everyone. All very creative.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Jun 30, 2020)

Congratulations Barry!

A well deserved win! 


And a big thank you to all who participated, hope everyone enjoyed this challenge and learned a little bit in the process.

This challenge is now over, and it is up to Barry to set the parameters of the next.....

Looking forward to whatever he comes up with!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 1, 2020)

Congrats Barry; well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jul 1, 2020)

Congratulations Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 1, 2020)

congrats Barry and everyone. I certainly learned a lot; now to put it into practice!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 1, 2020)

Way to go Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the honor! I will have to put my thinking cap on and come up with a new challenge

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 1, 2020)

This scares me, it really scares me...………………………………………...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 1, 2020)

Congratulations Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 3, 2020)

Well done Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 3, 2020)

Congrats Barry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm always late to the party but congrats Barry! :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

